# Kritische Mail an Innovatek - mal sehen was die Antworten....



## Madz (20. November 2008)

Moin,

da mir Innovatek seit langer Zeit gegen den Strich geht, habe ich denen mal eine Mail geschrieben.

Aber lest selbst:






Sehr geehrtes Innovatek Team,

seit langem beobachte ich mit Interesse den Markt für Wasserkühlungen.

Als User der erste Stunde habe ich schon sehr viele Produkte selbst ausprobiert und mir einiges an Know-How angeeignet.

Innovetek Produkte sind mir als äusserst hochwertig bekannt, nicht weniger, aber leider auch nicht mehr. 

Sie fragen sich jetzt sicher wieso?

Nunja, meiner Erfahrung nach sind Ihre Produkte erstklassig, verarbeitet, dabei aber im direkten Vergleich mit nahmhaften, deutschen Herstellern aber leistungsmässig total unterlegen und dabei preislich extrem überzogen.

Um es an einem Beispiel, dem neuen 790i FTW Spannungswandlerkühler. Dieser ist bei Aquatunign für knapp 68€ gelistet.
Kein anderer Hersteller, selbst die sehr hochwertig, aber im Vergleich zu ihnen in Kleinserie und individuell auf Kundenwunsch produzierende Firma Anfi-Tec (die vom Aufbau nahezu Identisches herstellen) ist teurer.

Oder der Innovatek G-Flow, bis zu 10° schlechter als die deutsche und amerikanische Leistungsspitze, aber teuerster Kühler am Markt. (vom Aquacomputer Cuplex aus Silber abgesehen).

Worauf ich letztendlich hinaus will: 

Wie kommt diese exorbitante Diskrepanz zwischen Preis und Leistung zustande?

Diese Frage beschäftigt nicht nur mich, sondern viele andere, teilweise für große deutsche Printmagazine und Foren schreibende User ebenfalls.

Für meinen Teil kann ich nur sagen, daß ich Innovatek gerne kaufen würde, aber zu einem angemessenen, konkurrenzfähigen Preis.

Ich würde mehr sehr freuen eine Antwort von ihnen zu erhalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Matthias S.






Was meint ihr? Schreibt doch eure Meinung untem im Thread!


----------



## MacMen01 (20. November 2008)

Besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können


----------



## HeX (20. November 2008)

" exorbitante Diskrepanz "

da hat wohl jemand in Fremdwöterbuch nach schlau klingenden Namen gesucht^^

Ich bezweifle das dir darauf Antworten werden, und wenn dann nur ne Standartantwort womit man wenig anfangen kann.


----------



## DanielX (20. November 2008)

Moh, antworten werden die zu 90% mit irgendeinem standart Gefasel.

Aber besser schreiben hätt ich es auch nicht können.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Madz (20. November 2008)

Nix Fremdwörterbuch, das gehört genauso zu meinem Wortschatz wie manche, in einigen Gegenden unabdingbare Unterschichtvokabeln.


----------



## MacMen01 (20. November 2008)

Die kannst du ja dann verwenden für die zweite Anfrage, wenn sie nix schreiben xD


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

Die email bringt es auf den Punkt. 
Falls Innovatek antwortet, diese Bitte hier posten.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

ich glaube dass nur mit Standart geantwortet wird aber man diesen Vorgang prüft. Schließlich bekommt ein Hersteller nicht alle Tage ein so genaues Echo..Meiner Meinung nach hättest du ruhig noch mehr ins Detail gehen können um auch dein "Know-How" zu untermauern


----------



## Madz (20. November 2008)

Die Mail kam spontan, aus dem Bauch heraus. Es brodelte allerdings schon lange in mir, der 68€ Spannungswandler Kühler war nur der Tropfen, der das mittlerweile zum Bersten gefüllte Fass überlaufen liess.


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

@Madz,
wär vieleich noch ne Idee, den Link für diesen Thread auch an Inno zu senden, so wirst du nicht als verwirrter Einzelfall eingestuft, und Inno hat Zugriff auf das gesamte Feedback des Forums zu dem Thema.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (20. November 2008)

@ Nematona

Mein Plan war erstmal eine Antwort abzuwarten und dann auf diese eingehend detaillierter zu werden.


----------



## nemetona (20. November 2008)

@Madz,
ok, da bin ich mal gespannt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Amigo (20. November 2008)

@Madz: Nicht verkehrt die Mail.
Kurz und bündig, mit sachlicher Kritik. 

Innovateks Preispolitik ist echt nicht mehr schön... war sie das jemals? Kann es mir zumindest nicht vorstellen. (Bin nicht sooo lange auf Wakü ) 

Bin auch auf eine Antwort gespannt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Innovatek darauf hingewiesen werden muss, was sie für Preise machen - das wissen die sicherlich am besten.
Und solange sich die Dinger gut verkaufen, spricht auch nichts dagegen, dass zu ändern.
In letzter Zeit scheint man zumindest dazu überzugehen, weniger Aluminium einzusetzen.

Das die einen Link brauchen, muss nicht mal sein.
Auf Verunglimpfungen ihres Namens im PCGH-Forum haben sie jedenfalls mal ohne Hinweis reagiert.


----------



## HESmelaugh (20. November 2008)

Verkauft sich denn Inno-Zeugs gut?
Wer kauft denn sowas? Ich würde meinen, dass der Preis einfach abschreckend ist, egal ob man von der Qualität der Produkte weiss, oder nicht...


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (20. November 2008)

Inno kaufen die leute, die nicht informiert sind und z.B. bei Alternate ne Wakü kaufen. Da Inno Waküs sehr verbreitet sind werden die auch sehr schnell von Leuten, die einfach keine Ahnung haben gekauft denk ich mal.
Viele Ottonormalverbraucher werden wohl, wenn sie in den Laden gehen und sagen "Ich hätte gerne eine Wasserkühlung" automatisch eine von Inno bekommen...

Das einzige was P/L-mäßig und generell wirklich top ist, ist die HPPS Plus... Wer die Pumpe nicht über Software übertakten möchte zieht die einer AS XT vor...

MfG Julian


----------



## GoZoU (20. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Geheimnis in Innos PR. Die ist im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern nämlich sehr gut. So verschickt kein anderer Hersteller eine Pressemitteilung zur Bekanntgabe, um auf neue Produkte aufmerksam zu werden muss immer erst das Hersteller-Forum be- und durchsucht werden. Wenn sich jetzt also jemand überlegt auf Wakü umzusteigen, hat er automatisch den Namen Innovatek im Hinterkopf und verbindet diesen mit Qualität. Aquacomputer und Watercool kennt dagegen keiner, meist wird sogar noch Thermaltake von Neulingen bevorzugt. Ebay spielt dabei übrigens auch eine gewisse Rolle, denn dort findet man recht schnell die vermeintlich "günstige" Wakü.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2008)

Ich kaufe Innovatek! Die Complete-GPU-Kühler von Innovatek sind von höchster Qualität und die Leistung steht der von z.B. EK und Watercool in nichts nach. 
Nur weil der G-Flow nicht der Knaller ist, heißt dass ja nicht, dass alle Innovatekprodukte schlecht sind. Die Preise sind zwar recht hoch aber Innovatek hält sich schon sehr lange. Wenn die Geschäfte nicht gut laufen würden, wären die Preise sicherlich nicht so hoch.


----------



## bundymania (20. November 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Innovatek! Die Complete-GPU-Kühler von Innovatek sind von höchster Qualität und die Leistung steht der von z.B. EK und Watercool in nichts nach.


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist unbestritten auf sehr hohem Niveau. Bei der Leistung hinken (auch) die Graka Kühler den Mitbewerbern oftmals deutlich hinterher. Wobei man fairerweise anmerken muß, das dies bei einem GPU Kühler unwichtiger ist, als bei einem CPU Kühler


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2008)

Eiskaltmacher.de - 3 GTX280 Wasserkühler im Vergleich

Hier liegt der GPU Kühler von Innovatek zwischen EK und Watercool. Kann sich doch eigentlich sehen lassen?!
Mit den CPU Kühlern hast du natürlich recht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2008)

Weiterer Faktor neben der hohen Verbreitung (jeder Shop, der Waküs verkauft, verkauft auch Innovatek) und den Pressemitteilungen dürfte auch noch die schnelle Verfügbarkeit sein:
Aquacomputer kriegt es zwar mitlerweile auch immer wieder hin, zum Verkaufsstart von Grafikkarten lieferbar zu sein, aber EK hinkt z.T. schon spürbar hinterher und bei Watercool ist man ja froh, wenn der Kühler vor der Nachfolgekarte am Markt ist.
Vielleicht nicht ganz unbedeutend sind auch die Innovatek-Beschreibungen, denen zu Folge nahezu jedes Inno Produkt eine absolut revolutionäre und überlegene Neuheit ist.


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2008)

Jop 

EVGA verbaut ja auch regelmäßig die Innovatek Kühler auf den überteuerten Black Pearl Versionen.


----------



## bundymania (20. November 2008)

@der8auer: Das ist einer von vielen Tests  Ich bezog mich da auf andere Reviews und auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen  Anyway, solange es genug User gibt, die Inno Artikel zu den ausgerufenen Preisen in den für Inno lohnenswerten Stückzahlen kaufen, ändert sich nix an deren Preisgestaltung. Warum auch..die wären ja blöd, wenn die ihre Sachen nun plötzlich zum halben Preis raus hauen würden, wenn´s auch anders (gut) läuft  Wie schon geschrieben wurde: Innovatek Artikel sind in fast jedem Waküshop vertreten und obendrein in K&M Ladengeschäften etc. 
In Foren sehen viele potenzielle User/Kunden gar nicht rein bzw. erst viel später  In den Printmagazinen kommen die Kühler ja meistens sehr gut weg und das zählt in erster Linie für den Verkauf. Über solche Threads wie diesen hier lächeln die Inno Leute sicher nur gelangweilt


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2008)

Schon.

Ich habe mir auch erst vor 2 Wochen die Kühler von Watercool für die 8800GTS G92 gekauft. Weils einfach billiger ist und die Leistung sowieso ähnlich ist. 2°C Hin oder her ist bei der Grafikkarte ja völlig egal.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass Innovatek Produkte nicht grundlegend schlecht sind. Und wie du bereits gesagt hast. Wieso sollten sie ihre Produkte billiger verkaufen?


----------



## HESmelaugh (20. November 2008)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass Inno Produkte grundsätzlich schlecht sind und wollte auch nicht sowas andeuten. Nur, wenn ich kurz nen Blick auf GraKa-Kühler werfe, sind die von Inno oft mit Abstand die teuersten. Im Zeitalter des Internet, wo per Suchmaschine locker mehrere Shops mit mehreren verschiedenen Modellen im Angebot gefunden sind (auch für einen Laien - muss nur wissen, wie seine GraKa heisst), verwundert mich, dass offenbar viele zum teureren Produkt greifen.

Aber was solls. Ich muss das ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. November 2008)

HESmelaugh schrieb:


> verwundert mich, dass offenbar viele zum teureren Produkt greifen.


ich denke das liegt daran das sie wenn sie nicht viel ahnung von sowas haben teuer sehr schnell auch mit gut in verbindung bringen


----------



## Madz (22. November 2008)

Mail jetzt auch bei Innovatek im Forum:

Innovatek OS GmbH - FORUM • Thema anzeigen - Kritische Mail an innovatek....


----------



## Amigo (23. November 2008)

Der Thread im Inno-Forum ist ja weg? 
Schade eigentlich, war ganz amüsant zu lesen...


----------



## Madz (23. November 2008)

Die haben den wieder ins OT verschoben, nur für registrierte Leser.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. November 2008)

Madz schrieb:


> Die haben den wieder ins OT verschoben, nur für registrierte Leser.



Auch eine Methode sich vor Kritik zu schützen. Die Leserschaft beschränken. Spricht nicht unbedingt für das Unternehmen/Forum.

Da wäre ich als potenzieller Käufer schon mal vorsichtiger.


----------



## HESmelaugh (23. November 2008)

Ich konnte noch ein Stück weit mitlesen. Für meinen Geschmack zu viel geflame (von beiden Seiten her, allerdings nicht von Madz).
Seltsam schien mir, dass mindestens zwei User sowas in der Art geschrieben haben: "Ob der Kühler nun x Grad schlechtere Temps zur Folge hat, spielt keine Rolle - hauptsache die Qualität stimmt."

Das verwundert mich schon ziemlich. Ich meinte, dass die Kühlleistung einen wesentlichen Teil der Qualität ausmacht.

Die offizielle Antwort von Inno fand ich ganz okay. Sie sind ein Privatunternehmen und auf den grössten Gewinn aus. Das ist so in Ordnung.


----------



## Brunftzeit (23. November 2008)

ov3rclock3d92 schrieb:


> Inno kaufen die leute, die nicht informiert sind und z.B. bei Alternate ne Wakü kaufen. Da Inno Waküs sehr verbreitet sind werden die auch sehr schnell von Leuten, die einfach keine Ahnung haben gekauft denk ich mal.
> Viele Ottonormalverbraucher werden wohl, wenn sie in den Laden gehen und sagen "Ich hätte gerne eine Wasserkühlung" automatisch eine von Inno bekommen...
> 
> Das einzige was P/L-mäßig und generell wirklich top ist, ist die HPPS Plus... Wer die Pumpe nicht über Software übertakten möchte zieht die einer AS XT vor...
> ...



In den "normalen" Geschäften ist Innovatek halt sehr verbreitet. Z.B. bei Conrad sind 8 CPU-Kühler gelistet und davon 5 von Innovatek. Wenn man bei Conrad (in Wernberg zumindest) in den Laden geht ist Inno doch recht dominierend. Somit kaufen sich die Conrad-Kunden auch meist eine Kühlung von Innovatek.

Gruß


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2008)

Also ich kann die Argumente des Innovatek Mitarbeiters voll und ganz verstehen. Die Preispolitik kann ich ebenso nachvollziehen.


----------



## exa (23. November 2008)

die da wären??? oder hab ich das jetz überlesen???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Auch eine Methode sich vor Kritik zu schützen. Die Leserschaft beschränken. Spricht nicht unbedingt für das Unternehmen/Forum.



Standardverfahren bei Inno.
Nur so aus Interesse:
Kann mal jemand den Inhalt der offiziellen Antwort für die Zusammenfassen, die im Inno-Forum nicht erwünscht sind, weil sie die Firma gelobt haben?


----------



## Fabian (23. November 2008)

hast du eine Antwort von denen erhalten?
Wie exa schon erwähnt hat,ich finds nicht,oder hab ich da was überlesen.
Also die E-Mail bringt auf jedenfall die Sachen auf den Punkt.


----------



## Amigo (24. November 2008)

Die offizielle Antwort kann ich leider auch nicht wirklich wiedergeben.
(Einfach anmelden... )

Ein Punkt der von den Inno Usern z.B. oft verteidigt wurde war die Qualität des Materials.
Inno hat 99,9% reinstes Kupfer, die anderen haben qualitativ schlechteres.

"*Vlt.*" ist da was dran, aber wieso soll man als "Kleinproduzent" wie Anfi-Tech z.B. nicht auch an gutes Material kommen? Fand ich ja etwas unlogisch.
Man muss nur schauen wo man kauft...

Dann wurde Madz dumm gefragt was er überhaupt zu meckern hat, er wolle die Produkte doch eigentlich gerne kaufen!? Ja nicht nur er, aber nicht für den Preis und die Leistung. 

Dann wurden auch die Tests der ganzen Foren-User (sowie Bundy z.B. welche macht) indirekt in Frage gestellt, da sie ja nicht Intel gerecht waren. 

Nur dumm das alle mehr oder weniger zum selben Ergebnis kommen --> Inno ganz hinten. 

Am schlimmsten fand ich die von den Inno Usern eingeschlagene Neid-Schiene... 
Wir (die die kritisieren) könnten uns den Kram ja nicht leisten... 
Oh man, ist klar... nur selber nicht einsehen das man auch für weniger erheblich mehr bekommt.

Wenn ich meine Graka unter Wasser setze werde ich vlt. meinen XX-Flow tauschen.
1. wegen der Optik, 2. um zu wissen was es mir von den Temps bringt.

Fand den Thread echt amüsant! Wenn der noch nicht gelöscht ist, anmelden und lesen! 

Aber Inno kann natürlich die Preise gestalten wie sie wollen.


----------



## NixBlick (24. November 2008)

Hab mal mit ScreenGrab für Firefox die Seiten "gegrabt. Für die die sich nicht anmelden wollen.


----------



## Digger (24. November 2008)

omg is das lang


----------



## GoZoU (24. November 2008)

Sehr schön wie die Unwissenden über Andreoids Aussagen Mutmaßungen anstellen...der Thread hat mir echt den Tag versüßt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

Da hat sich wirklich nichts geändert, angelos tolles Verhalten ist mir auch noch in Erinnerung, Rene hat auch nicht wirklich neue Antworten, drückt sich jetzt aber wenigstens etwas diplomatischer aus. (Wenn er so weiter macht, ist er in ein paar Jahren als Moderator geeignet)

Wer Spaß will, kann ihn ja mal nach den Intel-Richtlinien für Wasserkühler fragen... (zumindest vor 2-3 Jahren gab es da nämlich keine, aber viele Ausflüchte)

Mal gucken, wie lange antichuo noch in dem Forum bleibt.

[/persönliche Meinung]

[Moderator]

Aber nicht das hier jetzt ein Hersteller schlecht geredet wird *erhobener Zeigefinger*


----------



## NixBlick (25. November 2008)

*@**ruyven
*Da scheint dich jemand "gehört" zu haben?!?

Kurz Update Seite 4


----------



## bundymania (25. November 2008)

..ganz so egal, wie sie immer vorgeben, scheinen den Inno Jungs die "unqualifizierten Testberichte" , welche nicht nach Intelnorm penibel ausgeführt wurden, aber wohl doch nicht zu sein - sonst würden sie imo nicht direkt nach Veröffentlichung eines Tests beim zuständigen Redakteur anrufen und sich beschweren  (hier: ein bekanntes Printmagazin)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2008)

NixBlick schrieb:


> *@**ruyven
> *Da scheint dich jemand "gehört" zu haben?!?
> 
> Kurz Update Seite 4




Wow, die antworten ja direkt mal mit ner genauen Ortsangabe. Haben sie früher nicht gemacht. (Okay - auch diesmal eine Datei, die man auf der Intelseite nicht anhand des Dateinamens findet und den Titel des Dokumentes muss man ja nicht angeben)

Blöd nur, dass auch in diesem Thermal Design Guide kein Wort zu Wasserkühlern steht. (und da auch Innovatek keine Wakü anbietet, die Komplett auf einen So775 bei weniger 80mm Bauhöhre passt, werden sie auch nicht das Gesamtsystem 1:1 nach diesen Richtlinien getestet haben)

@bundymania:
Die rufen sogar den Chefredakteuer (eines ebenfalls nicht unbekannten Printmagazins) an, wenn in seinem Forum jemand den Firmennamen mit negativen (aber nicht mal obszönen) Ausdrücken kombiniert.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (26. November 2008)

Also ich hab gerade die letzten 10 Minuten damit verbraucht den gesamt Fred zu lesen  und ich muss ehrlich sagen wie beschränkt die Innovatek Kunden sich verhalten. Rene hat doch selber geschrieben, dass die Preise so hoch sind, da es denen ausschließlich um Umsatz geht. Und so lange es noch genug "Deppen" gibt die bei den überteuerten Preisen zu Inno Produkten greifen wird das auch so bleiben. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass jedes Unternehmen auf Umsatz aus ist, aber die Zielgruppe ist unterschiedlich. Inno verdient denke ich den größten Teil des Geldes an Newbies oder Leuten, die wenig Erfahrung im Wakü Bereich (bzw. mit anderen Herstellern) haben. Andere namenhafte Hersteller verdienen dagegen eher an den Leuten die Ahnung haben und das wirklich Beste kaufen. Für mich ist das Thema damit im großen und ganzen geklärt. Die Inno Kunden, versuchen meiner Meinung nach nur, sich schönzureden, dass sie so viel Geld zu viel ausgegeben haben.

MfG Julian


----------



## DaxTrose (26. November 2008)

Sehe ich in etwa auch so. Es wird keiner gezwungen Inno zu kaufen. Ich kenne es aber selber von einem Arbeitskollegen, der auch schon "Erfahrung" mit einer Wasserkühlung hat. Er sagte zu mir: "Hol Dir Innovatek, da machste nix verkehrt!". In gewisser Weise hat er ja auch recht. Als ich mich mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigte, fand ich die Inno-Produkte nicht verkehrt, nur viel zu teuer. Als ich dann auch noch Tests gelesen habe, konnte ich den Preis nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Allerdings ist auch die Rede vom Service. den habe ich noch nicht in Anspruch genommen und kann darüber nix sagen - allerdings zu anderen Herstellern auch nicht, da ich noch nie in der Lage war, etwas zu reklamieren.


----------



## Gast3737 (26. November 2008)

es kommt bei den Preisen von Inno noch etwas hinzu: das ein Produkt vom Kunden mit höheren Preisen auch höher wertig eingeschätzt wird und somit auch gekauft wird...das macht man sich zu nutze...ich kaufe mir noch nicht mal das allseits beliebte Inno-Protect, wenn das gute Feser Zeugs genauso gut sein soll..


----------



## klefreak (26. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> es kommt bei den Preisen von Inno noch etwas hinzu: das ein Produkt vom Kunden mit höheren Preisen auch höher wertig eingeschätzt wird und somit auch gekauft wird...das macht man sich zu nutze...ich kaufe mir noch nicht mal das allseits beliebte Inno-Protect, wenn das gute Feser Zeugs genauso gut sein soll..




in der Computerwelt ist das dann der IFactor oder IPreis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Allerdings ist auch die Rede vom Service. den habe ich noch nicht in Anspruch genommen und kann darüber nix sagen - allerdings zu anderen Herstellern auch nicht, da ich noch nie in der Lage war, etwas zu reklamieren.



Hmm - die Reaktionszeiten von Inno sind jedenfalls merklich kürzer als die von WC, AC oder Mips.
Aber was z.B. Kulanz angeht können sie nur schwerlich schlechter sein:
Bei WC hab ich Halterungsteile einfach nach Forumsanfrage zugeschickt bekommen. Umsonst. Nicht mal Porto. Den Kühler hatte ich gebraucht auf ebay gekauft.  
Wenn die regelmäßig ihre Mails überprüfen würden, wären sie in Sachen Service wohl kaum noch zu schlagen.
(Reklamation ging übrigens ähnlich locker und auch relativ flott. Mit anderen Herstellern fehlt mir die Erfahrung)


----------



## HESmelaugh (29. November 2008)

Mir ist dazu noch was in den Sinn gekommen. Das, was viele im Inno-Forum an den Tag legen, nennt sich Commitment Bias (frei übersetzt: hingabe-verzerrung).

Das ist ein Effekt, der oft im Zusammenhang mit hohen Preisen vorkommt. Wenn man einen sehr hohen Preis für etwas ausgegeben hat, will man auf keinen Fall zugeben müssen, dass es ein Fehlentscheid war. Daher kommt es zu einer Wahrnehmungs-Verzerrung (Bias), wodurch man versärkt Grüde sieht, die dafür sprechen, dass es ein gute Kauf war und Argumente, dass es ein Fehlkauf war, verdrängt.
Im Prizip ist das auch die Ursache von Fanboy-tum. Da Spielkonsolen (oder Gaming-PCs) schweineteuer sind, wollen viele nicht wahrhaben, dass andere Plattformen auch gut (oder gar besser?) sind, als die eigene.


----------



## Madz (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich war mal so frei overclock, Daxtroase und meinen geschätzten VorrednerHESmelaugh im Inno Forum zu zitieren.


----------



## dereinzug (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

eure Probleme möcht ich haben.
Woher wollt ihr wissen, aus welchen Gründen sich jemand für das eine oder das andere Produkt entscheidet?

ciao Tom


----------



## Madz (4. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich kann ich nur von mir sprechen, aber Innovatek war durch geschicktes Marketing einer der ersten Firmen die ich mir vor mittlerweile 7 Jahren angesehen habe.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (4. Dezember 2008)

Madz schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei overclock, Daxtroase und meinen geschätzten VorrednerHESmelaugh im Inno Forum zu zitieren.



Cool danke... dann muss ich mich nicht extra im Inno Forum anmelden, um denen mal meine Meinung zu sagen  ...und was sagen die da so?

MfG Julian


----------



## Madz (4. Dezember 2008)

Garnichts, die Zitate wurden mit der Begründung zensiert, ich hätte die Verfasser nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt.


----------



## dereinzug (4. Dezember 2008)

@Madz
Rene hat ja dargelegt, warum die Zitate entfernt worden sind.
Das sich Anwälte mit Abmahnungen im Internet eine goldene Nase verdienen, hat man ja schon öfter mal gelesen. Und Inno scheint davon laut den Aussagen von Rene auch schon betroffen gewesen zu sein.
Von daher kann ich das nachvollziehen und glaube das auch erstmal.

ciao Tom


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Dezember 2008)

was ich daran komisch finde ist folgender Umstand:

jeder kennt es wenn er Hausarbeiten, Vorträge, Seminare, Unterricht, Vorlesungen und sonstiges Vorbereitet man kommt um das Zitieren nicht drum rum. In selbst verfasster Literatur muss man die Quellen angeben. was im Internet mit einem Zitat + Link zum Zitat ganz einfach geht..meiner Meinung nach ist es legitim, da hier kein Wissen "gestohlen" wurde!


----------



## nemetona (5. Dezember 2008)

Richtig Rune, es wird lediglich auf Wissen bzw. Meinungen verwiesen, um die eigene Glaubwürdigkeit zu Untermauern.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Dezember 2008)

na wir sind uns mal einig das ist nen Ding!


----------



## nemetona (5. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> na wir sind uns mal einig das ist nen Ding!



Kommt halt ganz auf das Thema an. 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Dezember 2008)

Madz schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei overclock, Daxtroase und meinen geschätzten VorrednerHESmelaugh im Inno Forum zu zitieren.



      Hiermit hat der bei PCGHX registrierte User Madz offiziell meine Erlaubnis, meinen Kommentar zu dem Thema "Kritische Mail an Innovatek - mal sehen was die Antworten...." in dem Forum von Innovatek zu zitieren!

Aber eigentlich auch egal, da es nichts bewirkt. Vielleicht ja in naher Zukunft, dass Innovatek ihre Preise überdenkt - zumindest für neue Produkte. Aber ich finde auch, dass es mittlerweile genügend Konkurrenz auf dem Markt gibt. Vielleicht regelt sich das ja auch von alleine!


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde dort garnichts mehr schreiben, weil ich mich nach der Zensuraktion aus dem Thread verabschiedet habe.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Dezember 2008)

Auch gut!


----------



## der8auer (5. Dezember 2008)

Solange die Geschäfte für Innovatek gut laufen wird sich da gar nichts ändern. Generell ist diese Diskussion sowieso sinnlos. In der Lage von Innovatek würde keiner von euch anders denken oder? Als Betrieb versucht man den maximalen Gewinn zu erziehlen und sich lange zu halten. Wäre doch dumm es nicht zu tun 
Des weiteren wird doch keiner von euch dazu gezwungen Innovatek Produkte zu kaufen 

Greez
der8auer


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Dezember 2008)

ignorieren würde ich als Manager eine Diskussion von solch vielen Usern nicht(vorausgesetzt die kommt oben auf meinem Ledersessel an)..ich würde es überdenken und ggf. Schritte zur Abänderung einleiten..vielleicht hilft es den Preis zu senken und somit mehr Käufer zugewinnen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ignorieren würde ich als Manager eine Diskussion von solch vielen Usern nicht(vorausgesetzt die kommt oben auf meinem Ledersessel an)..ich würde es überdenken und ggf. Schritte zur Abänderung einleiten..vielleicht hilft es den Preis zu senken und somit mehr Käufer zugewinnen?



Ich glaube nicht, dass ~10 Leute für Innovatek "solch viele" sind 

Was ich mir als Hersteller verkneifen würde, ist strenge Zensur und Verweiß von nicht 100% konformen Usern aus dem Forum - auf Dauer schafft man sich damit eine Breite Masse von Leuten, die schon aus Prinzip nichts mehr von einem kaufen und es auch definitiv niemandem anders empfehlen.
Aber scheinbar fährt Inno damit schon sehr lange recht gut und das zählt nunmal letzten Endes für ein Unternehmen.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Dezember 2008)

solch viele ist die unbekannte Masse die den Thread nur liest...


----------

